# nettoyage trackpad ibook



## ibabar (28 Août 2002)

salut à tous!
j'ai beau me laver les mains, il y a toujours un peu de dépots qui se logent sur le clavier et le trackpad
j'aimerais savoir comment nettoyer cette partie déclicate:
_ je n'ose pas utiliser d'alcool
_ en frottant un peu à sec (kleenex ou microfibre), ça ne donne rien
_ ça pert de l'efficacité donc...
merci de vos réponses
@+


----------

